# Sierra on TV



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Very cool!!! Sierra is awesome!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sierra made me proud. Way to go you guys. She will be my fav in the Dock Dog competition.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! She can really go far!!! And she seems to be loving it. Good luck in your compititions.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That was really cute! Did she win??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

You go, Sierra!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I give her a 10 out of 10 for the leap. Love that they slowed it down to see it again. You will have to let us know when the doggy nationals is going to be on tv. So I can cheer her on.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Wow! Sierra is awesome!! Loved seeing her jump!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Wow, this is amazing. Our Kia can also jump, but not nearly like this.
Very impressive video. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If this continues with all these famous dogs we will need a seperate section for the stars here.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow now this little lady can fly, let us know when the competition is on, will cheer for Sierra








​Fuzzy Butt's​



 
It's a Girl!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man she had some hang time there. Loved that shot flying in the camera shot.


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

That is so neat! Thanks for sharing! Hope she wins


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all

Well wish us luck.... We (sierra & I ) just sent in an application for the new realitiy show America's Top Dog.To be aired this summer


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Woooooo. She'll get our votes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She will get our votes. THe dock dogs came to the pet expo and loved watching them and the air they could get. She would get our vote.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

This is sooo cool, Im trying to teach Diesel to dock jump, but hes clumsy. Ill post the video where he actually forgets to jump and falls straight off... uhhh


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wanted to repost the video


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome jumping! Go Sierra!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Very cool.. That's my neck of the woods!


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

gd8man said:


> Just wanted to repost the video


Hopefully next spring my Sierra will get to try her skills at dock jumping.
She already has the plastic bottle collection down pat.
I really enjoyed the video!
Karen


----------

